# java.util.Timer und geplante Abarbeitung



## magic_halli (24. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte meinen Programmablauf mit einem Timer versehen, sprich, mein Programm soll nach Programmstart z.B. 1 Minute warten bevor es mit der Abarbeitung loslegt und dann alle 5 Minuten erneut abarbeiten. Das muss irgendwie in die main() rein, in der der Aufruf meiner Funktionen passiert. Ich hab´s aber irgendwie nicht hinbekommen:


```
public static void main(String[] args)  throws Exception {

Timer timer = new Timer();

//diese Funktionen sollen nun, wie beschrieben, per Timer abgearbeitet werden...
myFunction1();
myFunction2();
myFunction3();

}
```

Wie ist das hier einzubauen?

Mein komplettes Programm wird mittels Service Wrapper als Windows-Dienst beim Systemstart gestartet und ausgeführt. Deshalb erstmal die Wartezeit und dann die permanente 5-minütliche Abarbeitung im Quelltext selbst - sonst würde es als Dienst einmalig starten, abarbeiten und dann war´s das.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Niki (24. Apr 2008)

```
public static void main(String[] args)  throws Exception {

Timer timer = new Timer("MeinDienst");
TimerTask timerTask = new TimerTask(){
  public void run() {
    myFunction1();
    myFunction2();
    myFunction3();
  }
}

timer.scheduleAtFixedRate(timerTask, 1000 * 60, 5 * 1000 * 60);
}
```


----------



## magic_halli (24. Apr 2008)

Prima, klappt wunderbar... Danke.  :toll:


----------

